# bhyve graphics in 10.3



## trumee (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello,

I want to use bhyve graphics in 10.3 and followed the instructions here. Unfortunately, I end up in a error. The full compile is here and the error is as follows:

```
#make BHYVE_SYSDIR=/usr/src -m /usr/src/share/mk
atkbdc.o: In function `atkbdc_kbd_poll':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/atkbdc.c:253: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
atkbdc.o: In function `atkbdc_sts_ctl_handler':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/atkbdc.c:462: undefined reference to `vm_suspend'
atkbdc.o: In function `atkbdc_dequeue_data':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/atkbdc.c:268: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
atkbdc.o: In function `atkbdc_kbd_queue_data':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/atkbdc.c:158: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
atkbdc.o: In function `atkbdc_assert_kbd_intr':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/atkbdc.c:142: undefined reference to `vm_isa_pulse_irq'
atkbdc.o: In function `atkbdc_assert_aux_intr':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/atkbdc.c:151: undefined reference to `vm_isa_pulse_irq'
atkbdc.o: In function `atkbdc_kbd_read':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/atkbdc.c:213: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
acpi.o: In function `acpi_build':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/acpi.c:980: undefined reference to `vm_get_hpet_capabilities'
bhyverun.o: In function `vm_inject_fault':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:198: undefined reference to `vm_inject_exception'
bhyverun.o: In function `paddr_guest2host':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:207: undefined reference to `vm_map_gpa'
bhyverun.o: In function `fbsdrun_addcpu':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:264: undefined reference to `vm_activate_cpu'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:280: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
bhyverun.o: In function `fbsdrun_start_thread':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:242: undefined reference to `pthread_set_name_np'
bhyverun.o: In function `fbsdrun_set_capabilities':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:667: undefined reference to `vm_get_capability'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:672: undefined reference to `vm_set_capability'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:681: undefined reference to `vm_get_capability'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:687: undefined reference to `vm_set_capability'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:693: undefined reference to `vm_set_x2apic_state'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:695: undefined reference to `vm_set_x2apic_state'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:702: undefined reference to `vm_set_capability'
bhyverun.o: In function `main':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:821: undefined reference to `vm_parse_memsize'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:890: undefined reference to `vm_set_memflags'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:891: undefined reference to `vm_setup_memory'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:925: undefined reference to `vm_set_capability'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:930: undefined reference to `vcpu_reset'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:934: undefined reference to `vm_get_register'
bhyverun.o: In function `do_open':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:717: undefined reference to `vm_create'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:743: undefined reference to `vm_open'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:750: undefined reference to `vm_reinit'
bhyverun.o: In function `num_vcpus_allowed':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:649: undefined reference to `vm_get_capability'
bhyverun.o: In function `vmexit_vmx':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:426: undefined reference to `vm_get_register'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:429: undefined reference to `vm_get_gpa_pmap'
bhyverun.o: In function `vmexit_rdmsr':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:361: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:365: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
bhyverun.o: In function `vm_loop':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:607: undefined reference to `pthread_setaffinity_np'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:612: undefined reference to `vm_active_cpus'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:615: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bhyverun.c:619: undefined reference to `vm_run'
block_if.o: In function `blockif_open':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/block_if.c:541: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/block_if.c:543: undefined reference to `pthread_set_name_np'
bootrom.o: In function `bootrom_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bootrom.c:87: undefined reference to `vm_create_devmem'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/bootrom.c:94: undefined reference to `vm_mmap_memseg'
inout.o: In function `emulate_inout':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/inout.c:165: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/inout.c:183: undefined reference to `vm_copyin'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/inout.c:190: undefined reference to `vm_copyout'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/inout.c:218: undefined reference to `vm_restart_instruction'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/inout.c:228: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
ioapic.o: In function `ioapic_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/ioapic.c:53: undefined reference to `vm_ioapic_pincount'
mevent.o: In function `mevent_set_name':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/mevent.c:392: undefined reference to `pthread_set_name_np'
pci_ahci.o: In function `pci_ahci_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_ahci.c:2264: undefined reference to `MD5Init'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_ahci.c:2265: undefined reference to `MD5Update'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_ahci.c:2266: undefined reference to `MD5Final'
pci_ahci.o: In function `ahci_port_stop':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_ahci.c:432: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
pci_emul.o: In function `init_pci':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_emul.c:1082: undefined reference to `vm_get_lowmem_limit'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_emul.c:1166: undefined reference to `vm_get_lowmem_size'
pci_emul.o: In function `pci_generate_msix':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_emul.c:1441: undefined reference to `vm_lapic_msi'
pci_emul.o: In function `pci_generate_msi':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_emul.c:1450: undefined reference to `vm_lapic_msi'
pci_fbuf.o: In function `pci_fbuf_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_fbuf.c:361: undefined reference to `vm_create_devmem'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_fbuf.c:376: undefined reference to `vm_mmap_memseg'
pci_irq.o: In function `pirq_write':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_irq.c:106: undefined reference to `vm_isa_deassert_irq'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_irq.c:109: undefined reference to `vm_isa_assert_irq'
pci_irq.o: In function `pci_irq_assert':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_irq.c:164: undefined reference to `vm_isa_assert_irq'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_irq.c:171: undefined reference to `vm_ioapic_assert_irq'
pci_irq.o: In function `pci_irq_deassert':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_irq.c:185: undefined reference to `vm_isa_deassert_irq'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_irq.c:192: undefined reference to `vm_ioapic_deassert_irq'
pci_irq.o: In function `pirq_alloc_pin':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_irq.c:228: undefined reference to `vm_isa_set_irq_trigger'
pci_lpc.o: In function `lpc_uart_intr_assert':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_lpc.c:129: undefined reference to `vm_isa_pulse_irq'
pci_passthru.o: In function `passthru_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:646: undefined reference to `vm_get_memflags'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:682: undefined reference to `vm_assign_pptdev'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:701: undefined reference to `vm_unassign_pptdev'
pci_passthru.o: In function `passthru_cfgwrite':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:793: undefined reference to `vm_setup_pptdev_msi'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:807: undefined reference to `vm_setup_pptdev_msix'
pci_passthru.o: In function `msix_table_write':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:419: undefined reference to `vm_setup_pptdev_msix'
pci_passthru.o: In function `cfginitbar':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:587: undefined reference to `vm_map_pptdev_mmio'
pci_passthru.o: In function `init_msix_table':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:497: undefined reference to `vm_map_pptdev_mmio'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_passthru.c:514: undefined reference to `vm_map_pptdev_mmio'
pci_virtio_block.o: In function `pci_vtblk_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_block.c:342: undefined reference to `MD5Init'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_block.c:343: undefined reference to `MD5Update'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_block.c:344: undefined reference to `MD5Final'
pci_virtio_net.o: In function `pci_vtnet_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_net.c:871: undefined reference to `MD5Init'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_net.c:872: undefined reference to `MD5Update'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_net.c:873: undefined reference to `MD5Final'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_net.c:916: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pci_virtio_net.c:919: undefined reference to `pthread_set_name_np'
pm.o: In function `sci_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pm.c:311: undefined reference to `vm_isa_set_irq_trigger'
pm.o: In function `sci_assert':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pm.c:92: undefined reference to `vm_isa_assert_irq'
pm.o: In function `sci_deassert':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pm.c:102: undefined reference to `vm_isa_deassert_irq'
pm.o: In function `pm1_control_handler':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pm.c:253: undefined reference to `vm_suspend'
pm.o: In function `reset_handler':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/pm.c:73: undefined reference to `vm_suspend'
ps2kbd.o: In function `ps2kbd_keysym_queue':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/ps2kbd.c:242: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
ps2mouse.o: In function `ps2mouse_reset':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/ps2mouse.c:217: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
ps2mouse.o: In function `movement_get':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/ps2mouse.c:170: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
ps2mouse.o: In function `movement_reset':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/ps2mouse.c:150: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
rfb.o: In function `rfb_handle':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:799: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:800: undefined reference to `pthread_set_name_np'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:838: undefined reference to `deflateEnd'
rfb.o: In function `rfb_send_screen':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:549: undefined reference to `crc32'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:573: undefined reference to `crc32'
rfb.o: In function `rfb_recv_set_encodings_msg':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:250: undefined reference to `deflateInit_'
rfb.o: In function `rfb_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:938: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:939: undefined reference to `pthread_set_name_np'
rfb.o: In function `rfb_send_all':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:433: undefined reference to `deflate'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:437: undefined reference to `deflateEnd'
rfb.o: In function `rfb_send_rect':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:349: undefined reference to `deflate'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rfb.c:353: undefined reference to `deflateEnd'
rtc.o: In function `rtc_init':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:88: undefined reference to `vm_get_lowmem_size'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:89: undefined reference to `vm_rtc_write'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:91: undefined reference to `vm_rtc_write'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:94: undefined reference to `vm_get_highmem_size'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:95: undefined reference to `vm_rtc_write'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:97: undefined reference to `vm_rtc_write'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:99: undefined reference to `vm_rtc_write'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/rtc.c:102: undefined reference to `vm_rtc_settime'
smbiostbl.o: In function `smbios_build':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/smbiostbl.c:782: undefined reference to `vm_get_lowmem_size'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/smbiostbl.c:783: undefined reference to `vm_get_highmem_size'
smbiostbl.o: In function `smbios_type1_initializer':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/smbiostbl.c:611: undefined reference to `MD5Init'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/smbiostbl.c:612: undefined reference to `MD5Update'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/smbiostbl.c:613: undefined reference to `MD5Update'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/smbiostbl.c:614: undefined reference to `MD5Final'
task_switch.o: In function `vmexit_task_switch':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:795: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:798: undefined reference to `vm_copyin'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:814: undefined reference to `vm_get_desc'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:827: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:830: undefined reference to `vm_copyin'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:878: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:930: undefined reference to `vm_set_intinfo'
task_switch.o: In function `GETREG':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:106: undefined reference to `vm_get_register'
task_switch.o: In function `tss32_save':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:464: undefined reference to `vm_copyout'
task_switch.o: In function `SETREG':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:116: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
task_switch.o: In function `update_seg_desc':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:472: undefined reference to `vm_set_desc'
task_switch.o: In function `tss32_restore':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:560: undefined reference to `vm_copyout'
task_switch.o: In function `push_errcode':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:640: undefined reference to `vm_get_desc'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:680: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:685: undefined reference to `vm_copyout'
task_switch.o: In function `desc_table_limit_check':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:181: undefined reference to `vm_get_desc'
task_switch.o: In function `desc_table_rw':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:214: undefined reference to `vm_get_desc'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:218: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:225: undefined reference to `vm_copyin'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/task_switch.c:227: undefined reference to `vm_copyout'
virtio.o: In function `vi_reset_dev':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/virtio.c:94: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_isowned_np'
spinup_ap.o: In function `spinup_ap':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/spinup_ap.c:85: undefined reference to `vcpu_reset'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/spinup_ap.c:96: undefined reference to `vm_set_capability'
spinup_ap.o: In function `spinup_ap_realmode':
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/spinup_ap.c:60: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/spinup_ap.c:63: undefined reference to `vm_get_desc'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/spinup_ap.c:68: undefined reference to `vm_set_desc'
/usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics/spinup_ap.c:73: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `vie_update_register':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:361: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `vie_read_register':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:258: undefined reference to `vm_get_register'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `emulate_movs':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:721: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:730: undefined reference to `vm_copyin'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:731: undefined reference to `vm_copy_teardown'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:747: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:766: undefined reference to `vm_copyout'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:767: undefined reference to `vm_copy_teardown'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:777: undefined reference to `vm_gla2gpa'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:782: undefined reference to `vm_gla2gpa'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:832: undefined reference to `vm_restart_instruction'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `emulate_stos':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:896: undefined reference to `vm_restart_instruction'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `get_gla':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:620: undefined reference to `vm_get_seg_desc'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `vie_read_bytereg':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:297: undefined reference to `vm_get_register'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `vie_write_bytereg':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:318: undefined reference to `vm_get_register'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:331: undefined reference to `vm_set_register'
vmm_instruction_emul.o: In function `emulate_stack_op':
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:1239: undefined reference to `vm_get_seg_desc'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:1277: undefined reference to `vm_copy_setup'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:1286: undefined reference to `vm_copyout'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:1288: undefined reference to `vm_copyin'
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/vmm_instruction_emul.c:1292: undefined reference to `vm_copy_teardown'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/user/tmp/bhyve_graphics
```

Anybody knows how to solve this?

Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 14, 2016)

Hmm. usdmatt any ideas?


----------



## usdmatt (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like this is the same question that's already been asked on the project page.
The instructions for building graphics support are the same ones originally provided by Peter when graphics support first came out. Graphics support can't easily be applied on FreeBSD 10, and as someone who isn't really involved with actual FreeBSD development, it's not something I'll be much help with.

It does say you need a reasonably up to date source tree on the github wiki, although that's not exactly clear, especially as an up to date source tree would now include the graphics support anyway. I'll update the wiki to make it more clear. I'll probably remove those instructions and just state that 11.0 BETA1+ or CURRENT is required, as those build instructions only really applied to people using 11-CURRENT in the small window before graphics support was merged.

I know there's a user on the mailing list who has tried to build updated bhyve, libvmmapi & vmm on 10, but he's still having problems as far as I'm aware. At the moment the only way to get graphics that is really supportable is to either use CURRENT or the 11.0 beta/rc.


----------

